# HELP! I can't get my husband off the computer!



## Ashley Winters (Feb 4, 2013)

My husband's job is to be on the computer most of the day. The problem with that is every time I ask him to get off of it and come hang out with me he makes the excuse that "he's working" what can I do to get him to spend more time with me and less on the computer without being a total NAG??!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 5, 2013)

Hahaha I have the same problem with my boyfriend. He usually claims he's responding to emails from his students or paying his bills, but then I see he's looking at his soccer or mma forums. There's no real way to get them off the computer without being a nag. But do suggest nicely that you would like to spend some quality time watching a movie or even just tv together. I also ask for 5minute cuddle times and then extend it to like 15minutes. Hahaha


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 5, 2013)

Strip tease time! LOL That or toss the computer out the window. LOL


----------



## Ashley Winters (Feb 5, 2013)

I swear he only wants to hang out with me when he knows i'm busy. MEN!!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL Sounds like a typical husband! LOL


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, he says he is working. You think he would lie to you about that? Just curious.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, he says he is working. You think he would lie to you about that? Just curious.


 This...do you want him to hang out with you while he's supposed to be working? Does he work from home?


----------



## Ashley Winters (Feb 6, 2013)

I know that he's working most of the time. He doesn't have a set schedule because he does work from home. He'll be watching a movie or talking to friends while he's working so it turns into an all day event instead of it being set 9-5 hours. It's just annoying.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you tried talking to him about it when he's NOT on the computer?


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Winters* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that he's working most of the time. He doesn't have a set schedule because he does work from home. He'll be watching a movie or talking to friends while he's working so it turns into an all day event instead of it being set 9-5 hours. It's just annoying.


 So it is when times are slow and he is either watching a movie or talking with friends that annoys you. I see that. Obviously, you would prefer he spend those moments with you. Go watch the movie with him, go in his office when it's slow and hang out.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Winters* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that he's working most of the time. He doesn't have a set schedule because he does work from home. He'll be watching a movie or talking to friends while he's working so it turns into an all day event instead of it being set 9-5 hours. It's just annoying.


 I definitely see why you are annoyed. Have you talked to him about maybe working set hours? Working from home its very easy to make work an all day affair...and that is not fun, for him or for you.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 6, 2013)

Sex can get any healthy male off the computer, I'm telling you this as an IT worker's wife  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To him his computer is both work and entertainment unless you have something better to offer, as in something that he can't really do online. Such things include but not limited to: delicious dinner, sex, going out with friends and/or family and of course the basic needs like showering. What I did was I started joining him every time he's off the computer so eventually he realized that he enjoys spending his "free" time with me more than on the Internet.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Winters* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that he's working most of the time. He doesn't have a set schedule because he does work from home. He'll be watching a movie or talking to friends while he's working so it turns into an all day event instead of it being set 9-5 hours. It's just annoying.


 I have the exact same problem. Mine got a new toy yesterday, a Yeti microphone. Spent an hour and a half playing with it while I was waiting for him to get off. His excuse was you were reading a book. So am I just supposed to sit there an stare at him while I wait. If I were to do that then he would complain.

It happens a lot. He will say I will be done in a few minutes will you heat me up a slice of pizza for when we watch a tv show for example. I go heat it up put it next to his spot and he just sits there and I remind him and he gets angry. By the time he gets off there was no point in heating it up. Then I yell and he gets mad because he had things to do. 

I did get him to apologize Sunday. I was getting ready to go out and he said he would in 15 minutes so I left the room to get what we need prepared and make sure the kids put on appropriate clothes. I go to check on him almost an hour later and he had not even taken a shower. He then proceeded argue that he was still had time until I pointed out the time at which point he felt stupid and apologized. 

I think I am going to buy and install one of those productivity timers on his computer so he sees how long things take. Or at least time him and hold him accountable when he says he will get off.


----------

